# SQL- Inhalt von mehreren Zeilen verknüpfen



## KrustyDerClown (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

heute habe ich eine knifflige SQL Frage an euch ... das ganze gleich korrekt für Oracle wäre fein ... aber wenn es jemand nur für MySQL oder sonst was weiß auch immer damit. 

Und zwar:

Ich habe eine User-Kategorie-Relation Tabelle:

USERID - KATEGORIE
1 - 1
1 - 2
1 - 3
2 - 1
usw.

Ich denke ihr könnt sie euch vorstellen.

Ich will nun für eine UserID alle Kategorien in einem Feld anzeigen.

Also so das ich in einem Feld drin stehen habe (zum Beispiel für USERID == 1) ... in diesem Fall Semikolon separiert:

MeineFeldbezeichnung
1;2;3

Ich weiß das man mit || bzw. Concat mehrere Feldinhalte verknüpfen kann ... aber aus mehreren Zeilen?

Addieren der Zahlen hilft mir übrigens nicht weiter.

DAnke für eure Hilfe.

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## Konstantin Gross (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
wie wärs den ganz einfach mit:


```
SELECT DISTINCT Kategorie FROM TABELLE WHERE USERID = 1
```

Damit würdest du die Kategorie zusammenfassen.


----------



## KrustyDerClown (24. Oktober 2007)

Wieso zusammenfassen?

Mit Distinct filtere ich doppelte Einträge heraus ... davon kann es aber keine geben in der Tabelle ... da user_id + kategorie_id immer eindeutig sind.

Als Ergebnis erhalte ich deinem SQL 4 Zeilen mit jeweils einer KAtegorie ..

Ich hätte gerne eine Zeile mit allen 3 oder 4 Kategorien von dem User.


----------

